# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  casino doppio lavoro e gravidanza chiedo notizie

## pizzaitalia

salve sono nuovo del forum
ho una questione molto complicata da risolvere
sono titolare di una piccola srl e avevo bisogno del vostro aiuto per controversie e problemmi economici con una dipendente con contratto part time a tempo indeterminato.
dato la crisi economica che ci sta schiacciando nel dicembre del 2013 avviso il mio personale che alla fine di febbraio 2014 sarei stato costretto a licenziare per giustificato motivo una delle due ragazze che ho in forza.
quando arriva il 7 febbraio 2014 e mi ritrovo a dare la lettera di licenziamento a una dipendente che nello stesso momento mi avvisa che è in gravidanza con una communicazione verbale ,seguito poi dal certificato medico redatto il 20/02/2014 ,quindi la mia lettera di licenziamento non ha alcuna validita....ok fino qua tutto ok......lei dal 20/02/2014 è in malattia fino al 10/03/2014 in attesa di una risposta dall ispettorato del lavoro che decide se convalidare la maternita anticipata o meno............nel frattempo  questa mia dipendente che tengo a precisare lavora con un altro contratto regolare di part time presso un altra ristorazione, va a lavorare in orario serale (quindi meno soggetto a controllo delle autorita competenti) in un altro ristorante non presentando il certificato di malattia........e senza aver chiesto nulla per la mamternita all ispettorato per questo posto di lavoro
le mie domande sono tante:
lavorando in un posto di lavoro praticamente identico all altro non è concorrenza sleale piuttosto che conflitto di interesse e quindi possa essere licenziata per giusta causa e addirittura licenziata in tronco?
come si puo verificare se dall altra parte non abbia presentato il certificato di malattia e nella mia azienda si ....compromettendo la fiducia e la lealta verso il suo datore di lavoro e compromettere la ripresa della sua mansione nella mia attivita e quindi essere licenziata per giusta causa anche se è in gravidanza?
potrebbe avere la maternita anticipata dalla mia azienda e continuare a lavorare tranquillamente nell altra attivita?
----come posso dimostrare che di la lavora mentre qua è in malattia...........
grazie
se c e qualche consiglio lo accetto piu che volentieri e spero di prenderne tanti :Confused:

----------


## Mitla

Pocediamo con ordine 
1) non può, e sottolineo non può, lavorare in malattia o gravidanza né dal datore di lavoro scrivente né da altri;
2) l'unico modo per "sorprenderla" sull'altro posto di lavoro è denunciare la cosa (non so se si può fare in forma anonima o altro);
3) il datore di lavoro rischia parecchio a far lavorare una gestante, tra le atre cose in attesa di convalida per maternità a rischio;
4) purtroppo ritengo che anche nel caso in cui venga sorpresa a lavorare altrove non si possa ritenere valido il licenziamento, e non in virtù della malattia, ma in virtù della gravidanza; 
... è una brutta gatta da pelare purtroppo.

----------


## pizzaitalia

grazie e la cosa sta peggirando
ho preso una denuncia per la privacy quando sono andato a controllare di persona se lavorasse da un altra parte.....ti pongo la questione in maniera diversa magari chi lo sa mi puoi aiutare
salve
ho una pizzeria un srl
una mia dipendente con contratto a tempo indeterminato part time a 12 ore
ha un altro contratto di lavoro part time a 9 ore settimanali antecedente a questo
in entrambe i contratti a l opzione flessibilita
per riorganizzazione del personale mi sono trovato costretto a chiedere di lavorare il venerdi il sabato e la domenimcam sera............idem è la richiesta dell altro datore di lavoro che per giunta è un altra pizzeria a 10 km dalla mia
volevo chiedere essendo il mio il lavoro principale comunque quello con piu ore potrei inpuntarmi sui miei orari con un giusto preavviso?
potrebbe non andarmi piu bene il fatto che comunque lei lavori per un altro datore nel mio medesimo settore(concorrenza sleale o conflitto di interesse anche se non siamo in ambiti dirigenziali)
potrei licenziarla se lei non accettta certe condizioni?
a quale leggi per tutto quello che ho chiesto mi devo intrpellare?
commmme fare il primo passo se lei non accorda sulle esigenze aziendali?
grazie

----------

